# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Good idea - gayest execution possible.

## Petar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHoaMew3SGI

----------


## Voluntary Man

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHoaMew3SGI


the rainbow forest resort is competing for the title of "gayest place on earth."

----------


## brandon

Not even a good idea. This is almost as gay as Obama's view on marriage

----------


## Petar

> Not even a good idea. This is almost as gay as Obama's view on marriage


Organizing a collective bulk land purchase seems like a very smart idea to me.

Just needs to be ungayified a bit.

----------


## TonySutton

these sorts of things can be very hard to put together and even harder to keep together.  the idea of having 1000 people is very ambitious.  basing it on a certain lifestyle is even worse.  you want a community that is well rounded with members from many walks of life.

I think it is great for those who have a vision and can make it work.  I wonder if Liberty is one of the choices they offer :P  if they do I doubt they define Liberty the same as most members here.

----------


## Voluntary Man

> these sorts of things can be very hard to put together and even harder to keep together.  the idea of having 1000 people is very ambitious.  basing it on a certain lifestyle is even worse.  you want a community that is well rounded with members from many walks of life.
> 
> I think it is great for those who have a vision and can make it work.  I wonder if Liberty is one of the choices they offer :P  if they do I doubt they define Liberty the same as most members here.


somehow, i suspect the day-to-day living would be more reminiscent of a summer camp/federal park experience, sans guns (for residents, anyway), plus tie-die and sandals.... and good luck finding a steak.

----------


## The Northbreather

It does sound good until you have a person with productive skills living next to a free rider, then you have conflict.

----------


## Matthew5

For a moment I thought the title was talking about death by clubbing someone with Tony awards.

----------


## Acala

That guy talked like a normal person until he made the mistake of blowing a unicorn.

----------


## TonySutton

I think the narrator for the youtube video was having a double rainbow moment

----------


## The Northbreather

> I think the narrator for the youtube video was having a double rainbow moment


"It might even be a triple rainbow". I was crying from laughter the first I saw that. Never record when psychedelics are involved

----------


## bunklocoempire

> _"Imagine 1000 yogis manifesting a forest retreat in beautiful British Columbia"_



*"Ooom pick-ee-nick-ahh-baskets Ahhhh Oooom"*

----------


## idiom

OP made me think of King Edward II

"the king was assassinated by having a red-hot poker thrust into his anus"

----------


## heavenlyboy34

vid makes me lol

----------


## presence

When I aborted viewing that early, my wife said, "ah... that was bothering me" from the other room.

----------


## Noble Savage

I heard old gay guys can't keep their $#@! together

----------


## Danke

Imagine 5 LBFM Thai girls simultaneously...

----------


## cheapseats

> these sorts of things can be very hard to put together and even harder to keep together.  the idea of having 1000 people is very ambitious.


VERY.

Only look at Board polls to REEL at the ironing out of devilish details.

The good news about the bad news is that there cannot BE too many, or too many types of, Intentional Communities.  We can leave MERRY outta this, I think.  The more, the more secure.

Whaddya think about 20 people on 50 income-producing acres . . . 15 buying in at $100,000 per and 5 buying in by bartering Maintenance & Security?  If people mean to LIVE there, and everyone owns an equal share after the barter period, income from the property need "only" support the property.  It is very trippy to relinquish the idea of "making money" (not being OPPOSED to it, but not being in NEED of it), and surprisingly difficult to relax into WOW, HMMM, THIS WORKS. IF I DO NOT DECIDE IT IS NOT ENOUGH, THIS IS ENOUGH.

I am SO okay, perhaps TOO okay, with it not happening precisely because it seems daunting to establish even BEFORE it seems dicey to maintain.  But it also seems like Right Effort. 

I never never never imagined being so violated and vulnerable, and GOBS of better people are worse off.  It is UNREAL, but not.  They just keep at it...work, work, work...without a shred of security.  What kinda LIFE is that?

Most people CAN'T make a radical shift.  Kids change EVERYTHING.  Or don't, which is worse.

But some people COULD move the their ends closer together, and "simply" step off the treadmill
.







> basing it on a certain lifestyle is even worse.  
> 
> you want a community that is well rounded with members from many walks of life.


SURVIVALISM is one glue >> specific skill set, and also particular Type.

MAXIMUM GROUP RELIANCE AND MINIMAL INTERFACE WITH AGGRAVATION, BUT HERE-WE-ARE ON GRID >> not such a different skill set, but a substantially different Type.

THIS is a legitimate dichotomy: FIGHT TO THE DEATH TO DEFEND THE PROPERTY/COMMUNITY versus LET'S NOT GET CARRIED AWAY.

KIDZ vs. NO KIDZ is legitimate and significant, and bears directly on LAST STAND vs. LET'S TALK.






> I think it is great for those who have a vision and can make it work.  I wonder if Liberty is one of the choices they offer :P  if they do I doubt they define Liberty the same as most members here.


Observe that Representatives do not live OR work with the same tolerance for diversity that they foist upon the Represented.

LITERALLY "at the end of the day," it is good to be with like-minded people.

----------

